# Still interested.



## meadowrose (May 4, 2008)

I typed up a post for my mother on this forum back in 2008. We were looking into moving to Mexico at the time. Through a series of events, we haven't made the move.
We are, however, still interested.

My mother is afraid she won't get her social security if she moves to a foreign country. Could she still receive while living in Mexico?

If we did move, we'd want to go to the Morelia. What would be the cost of a decent sized apartment fit for 3 people?

I'm sure these won't be the last of my questions on this forum and I greatly appreciate the answers I receive. I especially want to say thank you to all who responded back in 2008. I'm sorry that I didn't type an update.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course you can receive Social Security, no matter where you live. Most of us continue to have it deposited to our USA bank, although you can have it deposited elsewhere, and we simply use the ubiquitous ATM for our cash needs. Other banking can be done online with your US bank, Mexican bank or investment house.
Rents are difficult to peg; since there are all sorts of choices. You are certain to find something you can afford.


----------



## meadowrose (May 4, 2008)

Thank you! It will be a great relief to my mother to know that!

I suppose we are looking for a 2 bedroom, 1 bathroom apartment (or _maybe_ renting a small house). Does anyone know what the average cost is for such a thing?

Is there a good expat community in the morelia area? (This is not necessary to moving there, but it's something nice to know.)


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Try sites like vivastreet.com for rental cost estimates. (There are a ton of sites like it -- just google rentar departamneto) You can no doubt find something even more economical once you are in town but the web sites will give you an idea of prices.

I don't believe there is a large expat community in Morelia. At least there wasn't a few years back when I spent some months there. However, I have met some that live there.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

meadowrose said:


> Is there a good expat community in the morelia area? (This is not necessary to moving there, but it's something nice to know.)


Morelia is a nice city. I have a close friend whose family lives there. There might be more ex-pats in Patzcuaro than in Morelia, but that is a guess.


----------



## meadowrose (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the info!


----------

